# [risolto] moduli kernel

## polslinux

Ho configurato il kernel manualmente...al passaggio di trovare i moduli:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7-pol/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7-pol/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7-pol/video/nvidia.ko
```

è normale siano così pochi?!?!Last edited by polslinux on Thu Apr 22, 2010 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

beh dovresti saperlo tu cosa hai incluso come modulo e cosa no se l'hai configurato manualmente

----------

## polslinux

Si, è vero...   :Very Happy: 

----------

